# Training Goat to Lead Help!!



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

So I am trying to get my 2 show whethers to lead and they are stubborn and I need some suggestions on how to get them to lead! I am not allowed to use a prong collar to show at fair but would that be easy to train with and then go to a normal show collar around fair?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

farmgirl631 said:


> So I am trying to get my 2 show whethers to lead and they are stubborn and I need some suggestions on how to get them to lead! I am not allowed to use a prong collar to show at fair but would that be easy to train with and then go to a normal show collar around fair?


I feel training on a nylon halter easier, then the prong collar, then we go to a reguar chain collar with a nice leather strap.

Try just getting to the point that they let you lead them around their pen, a place they are comfortable in. Then away from the pen.

We actually tie our to the back of our lawn Mower, We set up a 2x4 on the back of it attached to the hitch with eye hooks, but you can just try to tie them to two different locations off the back of the seat. We park the tractor close to the pen, walk them or drag them to the tractor, leave the tractor running and just tie them and let them stand for 15 minutes or so and do this for a couple days, then we very very slowly, move the tractor forward, so slow that the steps are in slow motion. Just get them to walk 3 to 5 feet and then let them stand and rest. 
do this for a couple days, by about 10 days they are normally walking along behind the tractor around the yard. we work them up to a jog 20 to 30 minutes a session. Have to keep a very good eye on them that they do not trip and fall. We always use the nylon halter for this.

Once they are walking well on the nylon halter we will stop the tractor in the yard and take them off one at a time and work on some setting up and showing techniques. Getting them to allow you to set them up square every time you stop. After they get good at this we wor them with the halter and the collor on, using both for a couple days. They never really get used to pulling away and being dragged and chocked this way and there for they are for the most part quite cooperative.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My husband would never allow us to use his lawn mower, he complains about using gas and cutting grass as it is lol

My daughter has a lot of trouble at times with her wether. He's super lazy compared to my other 2 kids wethers.

Farmgirl, is there anyone that can help you so the boys are walking together vs. one at a time? 

Have you tried treats? Tree limbs? Or something they really like? You can even use grain.
One way we got my daughters market wether to even move forward was I'd go ahead of her with the grain bucket, and she'd walk him towards me, let him have a few bites, then I'd move, she'd bring him towards me for another bite, etc. This worked well especially just before feeding time.
Now, he walks well when she's practicing with the show collar, sets up, etc. But when he starts 'exercising' haha...
It's so bad now he won't even run, he just sort of trots along.
So, they have started walking them on their hind legs lol This way they aren't pulling, coughing, choking, etc. They hold their front legs, and walk backwards with them. They are up to about 4 laps back/forth until the goats just can't walk anymore and are panting or breathing really hard.

Kids first year with wethers, so they are learning as they go.

Oh, another thing my husband has my daughter do, is hold the lead in her left hand, and tap his rump with her right hand to make him move forward. My husband works with horses, and sometimes they do this when lead training stubborn foals.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

If you let the goat go infront of you, instead of pulling on the goat, that can often get them going the first few days. Kind of like you are chasing them, but you are on the end of the lead.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

20kidsonhill said:


> If you let the goat go infront of you, instead of pulling on the goat, that can often get them going the first few days. Kind of like you are chasing them, but you are on the end of the lead.


This is what I was trying to explain in my last post lol I am just not great at explaining it  
When he'd stop she'd use her free hand and tap his rump and wouldn't stop tapping until he was walking again.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> This is what I was trying to explain in my last post lol I am just not great at explaining it
> When he'd stop she'd use her free hand and tap his rump and wouldn't stop tapping until he was walking again.


\
well, you explained it well enough that it reminded me of that technique. 
we use a nylong hatler with a 4 or 5 foot length lead and let them run in front of us at the beginning of their training. Of course that doesn't always work, but it does help with some of htem. If they learn that they will wear you out by making you drag them then you will have a real battle on your hands. That is why we use the tractor to start with, but we havent' always used the tractor. We have had up to 12 to 15 to halter break in one summer, so the tractor is rigged up with a 2x4 and eye hooks so we can do 8 at a time. Plus this allows us to get them all out together, which helps with their attitude. Pulling them out one at a time can make the job way harder since we all now how much the hate being away from each other. For us putting several of them on the tractor allows us to move them out to the yard and then we can work with them individually near the tractor, a comfortable distance to their friends. 
tying them and washing them, grooming htem on a regular basis can also help a lot.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks! So what I have been doing I'd having the halter on them but using the show collar to actually walk them because they hate the halter and it makes me want to go. Wouldn't using the tractor choke them since it is pulling so hard?


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Also, would it be easier to train them with a prong caller and then go to a show collar around fair time?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

To your first question- Most people use halters that tighten around the nose, not the neck. I suggest that you use of those; they are much kinder on the goats.

The second question- No, I don't think it would. I think that if you used the prong collar and then switched to the gentler one, your project would feel the ease of it and attempt to run off. I have never had to use a prong collar, nor would I.

Your wethers need to feel comfortable around you. They should trust you and be your friend, and then working with them is so much easier. When I brought home my latest wether, he was as wild as they come. I put him on the halter and spent 30 minutes sitting with him the first day, and he hated every second of it. I forced him to stand still and I slowly started to pet him. The next day, I brought him out to walk. He still didn't like me one bit. *I started to let him do the leading*, to go wherever he wanted to go. He loved that for sure! He was halter trained AND tamed in 2 days.

After that, he was my friend and we liked walking places together. When we switched to the show collar, it wasn't too much different for him, so he clicked on very quickly. He just wants to please. We started with it AND the halter together, then took off the halter and just used that. He choked a little while, and tried to throw himself on the ground, but stopped quickly. He also has a buddy, my sister's wether, and he likes to show with him. They comfort each other and teach each other things


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

After they are walking good on the halter how do you go about training them to the collar? Today I just drug them with the halter around the barnyard just like you do with your tractor. I did this for about 20 mins each and I hope within a few weeks they will be leading good!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

What we do for the first few times is put it on their necks and also have them wear the halter. That way, if they try to take off, you can catch them with the halter. I would definitely wait until they are halter trained to get them on the collar.

When walking with the show chain, lead them around normally and occasionally set them up. Make them get used to you touching their legs and bracing/driving. Switch sides every once in a while. If they walk well on the halter, they should be walking well on the collar. Hold their heads up high to show off chest muscle and make them look better, but don't choke them. Always try to make them walk a step in front of you, and never drag them behind.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Ok thanks I might have more questions as progress is being made. Thanks to all the people who have given suggestions.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

I am sooo proud of my boys! Today I bought these treats and they love them and now they are walking like champs, this is only on the halter not the show chain. I am one happy shower!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

That's great news! You will be surprised how obedient they seem to get in the ring. It's like a light switches on in their head and they turn into perfect showmanship goats  My sister beat her showmanship class of 16 with a goat that wouldn't even set up or walk the day before the show. Just be confident in them and keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I heard they really like the goat treats that TSC sells. And I did check the label and they seem to be well balanced for wethers.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

TrinityRanch said:


> That's great news! You will be surprised how obedient they seem to get in the ring. It's like a light switches on in their head and they turn into perfect showmanship goats  My sister beat her showmanship class of 16 with a goat that wouldn't even set up or walk the day before the show. Just be confident in them and keep up the good work :thumbup:


I agree! Confidence is key... walk into the ring with your head held high and like you know its going to work out. The goat will usually fall in line with that since they're unsure of it and your really the only thing there that is normal to them. I find it works better to keep them away from goats they know too. Mine usually seem to half way get the walking thing at home and then it really sinks in at shows.

Mine last year would not walk on the lead at home more than 2 minutes before he was done. But at the shows he did whatever I asked him too... even did a figure eight at a show and we won.

At shows they rely on you so.it should help some. Otherwise practice at home so they know you and good luck


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Once your goats are walking good on the halter how do you transition them to the show chain?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

You can slip the show chain on his neck while he is still wearing his halter. Hold the halter lead in your left hand and the show chain in your right hand, and start to pull him with the show chain. If you trust that he wont run off, you can take off the halter.

Make sure the show chain is loose enough to get your fingers in there comfortably, but tight enough that it wont slip off of his head 

Are you in 4-H? Do you have a leader/member that can help you?


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

I am in 4h but my leader isn't very helpful! I had emailed her about horns my boys have formed even after we dehorned that was 2 weeks ago still haven't heard from her, sent her another email nothing! I even emailed her about clipping and nothing even though she sent out an email of he newsletter but she won't email me back! Frustrating! So long story short she is not a very good leader! Haha


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Tell me about it. We have 2 leaders for our sheep & market goat group. Long story short, neither of them could be more clueless when it comes to goats, and they end up having the members teach about the goats instead :doh:

I had a great leader for 3 years in goats before he left and we had to move clubs. Fortunately, I am more knowledgeable about goats than I used to be, and I can survive on my own now! But TGS does help a lot. I have learned SO much on here, thanks to all the members :grouphug:


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Agree, I am very knowledgable when it comes to goats and farm animals but when it comes to showing them I a, clueless and with no help from my leader it is hard to go about on my own, ugh!


----------



## npavlick (Jun 4, 2013)

I am planning on just showing in a very thin nice nylon collar because the show chain and my wether aren't really working together. Would using a prong collar work to get him moving? He is so lazy and is so content to just stand their. I can set him up and he would stand there for hours perfectly content. I have to way to get him to start cause you can't push him from behind either. Any tips


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm no expert, but a nice, soft, nylon collar isn't going to motivate a lazy wether! I might start him with a prong collar on him if he is that disobedient. And remember that when they move from their comfort zone to a practice or show ect., they tend to want to stick with the program more. Just try a prong-collar, and then move him over to the show chain or your choice of lead once he is better, and he should continue to work with you. Good luck!!


----------

